# Best Custom PC assembler in Bangalore ??



## VVG007 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi all,
does anybody know good and knowledgeable PC assembler in Bangalore. I am getting my new gaming PC parts from different places, few from outside india also.
Now I do not want to take a risk with these costly parts by assembling myself. So could anyone suggest a good place with Knowledgeble guys who can assemble my new rig.
it includes water cooling also.
Thanks


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 9, 2012)

Honestly buddy do it yourself. Watch some Youtube videos if you are confused. Take apart your old rig and assemble it for experience.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 9, 2012)

water cooling 
if you have any cs engineering  friends then call them and ask him to help


----------



## VVG007 (Oct 10, 2012)

well 1stly i do  not want to do it. any chance anybody in SP Road in Bangalore can help ?


----------



## acewin (Oct 10, 2012)

I will suggest Golcha, though for many a products they may have would cost little more than other shops in SP Road.
But certainly they are very good sellers and know what they are selling.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 10, 2012)

the best..well its you.. just ground yourself and start..if confused.. see tutorials on youtube


----------



## xanan (Oct 10, 2012)

VVG007 said:


> Hi all,
> does anybody know good and knowledgeable PC assembler in Bangalore. I am getting my new gaming PC parts from different places, few from outside india also.
> Now I do not want to take a risk with these costly parts by assembling myself. So could anyone suggest a good place with Knowledgeble guys who can assemble my new rig.
> it includes water cooling also.
> Thanks



I can help you, but you'll have to come over to my place. You can check out my work at erodov.com, and maybe I have posted it here too. Can't be sure of that though.


----------



## VVG007 (Oct 14, 2012)

xanan said:


> I can help you, but you'll have to come over to my place. You can check out my work at erodov.com, and maybe I have posted it here too. Can't be sure of that though.



Sorry for the late reply. where do you stay in bangalore. Please give your email ID as PM.
Thanks


----------

